#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Islamic black magic

## SecretsOfTheHeavens

Hello all,
Has anyone heard of a practice in which one puts himself into a circle and recites certain verses of the Quran for 30 nights in a row, each night you will see Jinn and other such horrible visions, each night getting scarier and more real, if you finish it you will attain 2 Jinn under your command if you do not finish it you go completely insane.

This practice has a name but I it has slipped my mind, if anyone knows it's name or know of someone who has done this please share your stories. As a former Muslim born into Islam the idea fascinates me!

----------


## SecretsOfTheHeavens

To be honest I am unsure of its true origin, Yes I do agree with you in it could have been a ritual that was in existance before the Quran or Islam first appeared but I am unsure...I wouldn't know where to start if I was wanting to do it anyway, draw a circle sit in it and read Surah Yasin and hope for the best lol..\

Islam on its own however is actually quite strange in that it claims to believe in the Oneness of a supreme being yet, the benefits of worshipping Allah sound startling similiar to the senses you receive when opening eg; your third eye etc.
That is a different topic however.

----------

